
Tearing down the walls: Growing a U.S. company across the border - moyvera
http://blog.gohikemexico.com/2018/04/09/hello-world-a-note-from-the-ceo/
======
wanderlust0
I really enjoyed reading this article and I'm happy it's working out for you
guys (doing something you love).

After being in Mexico a few times and coming back home not having enough of
it, I have realized that is a country that unites adventure, exoticism and
culture.

There is a lot to discover!

------
danielpenaz
I love that borders or countries are becoming less relevant for a startup to
succeed.

------
cook3mnstr
So many hidden gems in Mexico that Americans don't know exist. I'm ready for
my next adventure down there. Looks like it's time to book a trip!

~~~
moyvera
Everybody should continue living experiences, I mean, not just in Mexico but
around the world.

------
hugobs
sounds great, i'll follow up this project and chek his social media.

